# Dandelion Wine



## Tom (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is the lastest acticle from WineMakers Mag. 

View attachment Dandelion Wine.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice article Tom. Maybe you should copy this to the recipe section also.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2011)

I did I did !


----------

